# LOG found a plastic tub and car keys



## geavis (Oct 14, 2004)

I found a large, empty plastic tub that seemed to have contained some schwag for the Lyons Outdoor Games. Tell me the color and come pick it up or we can meet up. 

Also, Clay Wright found a key fob with car keys on his vehicle. He stuck them on top of one of the posts by the Black Bear Hole. 
Greg


----------

